
Making Basecamp 3 Insanely Fast with David Heinemeier Hansson - christf24
https://scaleyourcode.com/interviews/interview/16
======
itsdrewmiller
Surprised this didn't get more responses - if you keep scrolling past the
audio and pdf links, there are excerpts that cover a lot of really interesting
material.

~~~
christf24
I probably didn't put enough entertaining spinning gifs ;)

